# Stupid, Stupid, Stupid Amateurs!!!



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I requested an Uber today and the driver immediately texts me and says he'll be in a different type of car than what he was logged in as. I replied and asked why the car was different, he said the other car was in the shop.

I can't even begin to express how STUPID this is!!! First of all...Uber can(and will) say they are not covering anything, should we get into an accident. The driver will be deactivated. If I tried to sue, their lawyers would say that I should have been diligent and only gotten into the car that was shown. Furthermore, there is a validation check that you have insurance on the vehicle you are logged in as. For all I know, the other vehicle could be uninsured.

DO NOT DO THIS!!! YOU ARE STUPID IF YOU DO


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Not all drivers are smart. Did you explain all this to the driver? He probably not realizing the risks he's taking.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I cancelled and said I was concerned about the insurance risks. He replied and said "have a good day"
I don't have ill feelings towards the driver, but this should be common sense.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

You should have contacted uber with a screenshot. He should be off the system.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

When I first started riding lyft here in fontana CA, a reg lyft driver would always show in a car not in my app, some story "car in shop" one night his wife picked me up, her car in my app was the car her husband was driving, the car she was driving was the car shown in my app when he picked me up,

Is that crazy or what..


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I wouldn't have gotten in the car


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

I have my uber car and my wife's car both registered with uber.Its really easy to change cars in the driver app.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

That's how it should be. This guy should have done that. I have my wifes car on the platform too, but I rarely use it


----------

